# woody colony



## maddog-1979 (Oct 13, 2012)

started a woodie colony a while ago, got them from bravedave . i split them into 2 colonies at first, i have just cleaned out the tubs properly for the 1st time and now i'm thinking i made need to split them into 4 colonies.......or feed my beardies more, hahaha

1st 2 are of the adults left after cleaning, 3rd pic is the young from them....these are big 57L tubs too


----------



## crocka79 (Oct 13, 2012)

looking good mate, was contemplating starting a colony but geckos can only eat so much. Interested in selling any?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 13, 2012)

not just yet mate, i may have some hatchlings to feed soon, along with my 5 adult beardies. i think the other side of xmas i will have an idea of what i need, and if the colonies i have can support all the hungry mouths


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 13, 2012)

How many did you buy to get them started and where did you get them?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 13, 2012)

i bought 1kg to start it off, from bravedave on APS. $100 ,and have not bought from a pet shop since......i was spending $10 a week feeding my adults, and up to $20-$30 a week during hatchling season.

this breeding season will tell if i am self sufficient for lizard food now, or if i need to go back for another bulk lot. but a rough guess i reckon i still have a kilo of adults......so the 3rd tub is bonus for now......until the hungry mouths appear


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 13, 2012)

How do you separate out the young?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 13, 2012)

seperated them using 2 deep plastic buckets, 1 with holes drilled in the bottom, i think i used a 3-4mm drill bit. covered the insides of the buckets with calcium powder so woodies cant climb up the walls, put the holey bucket inside the normal bucket and tip all the woodies in. 

i got the idea from the roach care video posted on brettix bearded dragon forrum, it was american tho and their roaches cant climb so i had to use deeper buckets and cover the insides in calcium powder so i dont get escapees


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks good Greg, hope you're well.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 13, 2012)

Good idea for separating I will try that. 

Woodies are quite interesting to watch feed, they run off with good bits of food held in the front legs and others will chase them trying to steal it.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks good mate. Are they easy enough to keep & breed? 

Ive done some research and might try my hand at breeding these until I get crickets going properly.


----------



## saximus (Oct 13, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Looks good mate. Are they easy enough to keep & breed?
> 
> Ive done some research and might try my hand at breeding these until I get crickets going properly.



They're about a million times easier than crickets. Think about how hard the damn ones under the fridge are to kill . I accidentally forgot about an old colony and came back to it six months later to find some still kicking


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks saximus.


----------



## crocka79 (Oct 13, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> not just yet mate, i may have some hatchlings to feed soon, along with my 5 adult beardies. i think the other side of xmas i will have an idea of what i need, and if the colonies i have can support all the hungry mouths


 No worries mate, there seems to be shortages of woodies from time to time, would be good to have an established colony well done hope they see you thru and then some. Cheers


----------



## maddog-1979 (Oct 13, 2012)

crocka79 said:


> No worries mate, there seems to be shortages of woodies from time to time, would be good to have an established colony well done hope they see you thru and then some. Cheers



highly recomend bravedave. he sells them by weight, so if you have gecks then 500g is probly enough to start a good colony for them . he is in adelaide too,northern suburbs tho


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2012)

Silly question I know, but anyone know of someone who would send woodies to a remote territory island


----------



## crocka79 (Oct 13, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> highly recomend bravedave. he sells them by weight, so if you have gecks then 500g is probly enough to start a good colony for them . he is in adelaide too,northern suburbs tho



Yeah looked into it few weeks ago but he was all out, ile try him again soon thanks mate


----------

